# Napa 82-1134



## dlewisxr6 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, new to the board and hoping someone knows something about this compressor. It is a napa 82-1134, it has an 11hp engine and a compressor head that can be seen in the picture, if I can get it attached. From the sticker I can see it was made in 1989.
It has some bad reed valves and they are a hex head design, I can't tell if they are pressed in or screwed in, cannot get them to move. They are in a spacer between the head and the cylinder. The compressor has a D with a circle around it that is the only identifying marks. My local napa store can tell me nothing about it, I would like to find new valves for it and how to change them. Does anyone know the manufacturer of the compressor head or any info on this?

Thanks for looking at this.


----------

